# What is 180 I keep reading about?



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Can someone tell me what this 180 is?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

See the link in my signature block below for the 180. It tells what the 180 is and why one would use it. It's important to know why.


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you, I wish I had that years ago, I might have learned to stand on my feet a little bit faster but I will try and implament a couple that I still need to work on. Its awful how much he can still manuplate me.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He can only manipulate you if you allow it.

Do you live with him?


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> He can only manipulate you if you allow it.
> 
> Do you live with him?


No I asked him to move out in October and I filed for divorce after finding out he was in his 10th affair for a year and a half. I forgave all the others. The one in 2003 knocked me off my feet and I almost had a nervous breakdown, I was had to call a suicide hotline at the time. I told him he had to promise never to do that to me again. That if he thought he was regressing in his sexual addition he needed to tell me first and he promised he would. When I found out that it had been going on all that time though my sons getting married and to me we seemed happier than in a long time what more was there to trust. yet even going forward with this divorce I have days of complete depression and wanting to end all those proceedings and say please love me....... please hug me..... but I know that’s my weakness, my addiction my lack of self-esteem and confidence. It really doesn’t even have anything to do with him anymore. I have to find the strength to become my own woman after 35 years of dependency on a dysfunctional relationship. He took care of everything; I never even had to pump my own gas. I just started working 7 years ago and that was because of his last affair. I always did day-care in my home. I’m more independent now, I’m not the same woman, I can do it... it’s just going to take reminding myself that I can. Even now I havnt heard from him for 3 days and its killing me, even though I just found out about his countersuites. stupid...


----------

